# So You Think You Can Dance Finale (Part 1) 8/5/09



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

My Tivo is still showing that tonight's new episode is from 9-10pm, with a repeat of last week's results show from 8-9pm. The Fox website says that the finale is from 8-10pm. If you have your Season Pass set to only record first run episodes, you may need to manually record the episode from 8-9 if you don't want to miss the first half of the finale.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to know.... I'm behind my viewing right now.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Interesting. I just checked my ToDo list on Tivo's web site and it shows a 2-hour episode for tonight. I am pretty sure I checked it yesterday and it showed a 1-hour episode tonight and 2 hours for the finale tomorrow.

Looking more closely, I see the episode starting at 8pm tonight in my ToDo list, but if I click on it, it says it goes from 7-9. I just told the web site to cancel other recordings if necessary and record the episode, which should encompass the 2-hour span.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Glad I saw this thread. my TiVo's TDL says 9-10. Manually changing to 8-10, as per the Fox website.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Interesting...went back to my TDL, and it said 8-10 but listed it as a repeat. To be sure there are no issues at all getting, I cancelled the recording from the TDL and just did a manual recording from 8-10.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

They can run late, so if you're going to a manual, pad by 5 minutes... My SP auto-pads.


----------



## GrillMouster (Jul 27, 2009)

I wish I had seen this thread earlier. My wife noticed at about a quarter till nine that our Tivo HD wasn't recording So You Think You Can Dance. I pulled up the Live Guide and right before my eyes I think I saw it update from showing two back-to-back episodes (one from 8-9 and the other from 9-10) to a single 2-hour long episide (8-10). I immediately pressed the record button and checked out the Season Pass Manager, which still showed that the only new episode for tonight would be 9 - 10. Then at 9 the Tivo's second tuner began recording the show (duplicate), even though I had already manually started recording it at a quarter till 9 on the other tuner.

I'm not sure who is responsible: Tivo, Tribune Media Services (provides the guide data for Tivo), or Fox (provides show schedule to Tribune?).

Even if Tribune or Fox made a mistake, Tivo was apparently aware of the problem earlier today, because someone here posted that he/she had correct Guide data. Tivo should have pushed that info to my device. My Tivo HD is networked and connected to the web 24/7. It was even connected to the web an hour earlier, as I was viewing YouTube and other Web videos on Tivo.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Many, many thanks for the heads-up on this. 

Jan


----------



## EmmettC (Oct 31, 2006)

On a related note, for the last 3 weeks, my TiVo Series 3 has been cutting of the last 20 minutes of the show. What is strange was that when I got home last night, the recorder indicated that it was recording, but once I turned on the tv, I saw just a black screen. Even though the TiVo was "recording," it wasn't. I captured most of the show, but it stopped at the 1:40 mark. It didn't record any of the blank screen. This has happened three times in a row now, and only with this particular show. I actually set my recorder to run over 15 minutes, but that hasn't helped. I've also rebooted the device and called Time Warner to send out hits to my cable cards. I'll try deleting the season pass tonight and recording it on both tuners to see if I get the same problem with tonight's finales (though it's never happened with the results show, as far as I know.) Has anyone else experienced this? I'm in New York City and use Time Warner for my service. I'm starting to think that the show is embedded with a "do not record" signal somewhere in it's broadcast.

Emmett


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Our recording stopped at 1:05, and it's done similar things in the past, so I always record it on the SD channel as well just in case. Glad to hear it's not just me.

Drew


----------

